# Warhammer armys and which one?!



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes Here I am again, Since its 2013 I thought why not start fantasy! So yeah. 

I collect Space marines and Orks and have the gobbo half of battle for skull pass.

I really want to build an army based around a character/warlord and more of a painting/modelling side of the game and less of the competitive lists etc. 

Now i want some army that has interesting figures strong detailing conversion possibilities.

I dont think i want to do orcs and goblins im sick of green. Soo any suggestions!?

Oh im a total noob when it comes to warhammer fantasy i may need to read the rules oh! thats a thought has the rules changed since battle for skull pass? i think i have the rulebook from that! 

Thanks again guys and gals!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The opposite colour to green would be red and seeing as Orks and Gobbos are practically all flesh, why not take a gander at armour? Red armour. Sounds like Khorne to me; there are plenty of Khornate warbands in the fluff so it wouldn't be unacceptable to create your own.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah the rules have changed... the starter set is now Island of Blood and is High Elves vs Skaven. You can buy the little rulebook by itself from ebay for less the £20... if you look around I'm sure you could probably get it for nearer £10.

Almost all the WFB armies have excellent conversion potential: most of the models are plastic (except dwarves) and are pretty universally multi-posable. Add in the spares you'll get from having a few boxes of the army and you can kitbash to make things even nicer... 
Unlike 40k not every model in WFB needs to be WYSIWYG. If a unit is meant to have swords and shields you can have the odd model with a halberd or a spear or just doing a little dance with no weapons at all; as long as its obvious what the 'unit' has you don't need to worry. So unit fillers or characterful conversions are welcome.

I think teh armies that I've seen most conversions for are Vampire Counts (the "I want skaven zombies" trend of vamping up any other model in the game), Beastmen and Ogres (nice big models and easy to convert).
You may want to avoid High Elves as they tend to be uniform by fluff so completely crazy conversions would look out of place (same with TK to a lesser extent). Though that doesn't mean you can't convert whole units...


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

For my high elves I kept them pretty vanilla. 

Now, with my warriors of chaos, I converted all but 1 or 2 character models out of knight/warrior/troll etc. bits. 

And yeah, the most common and ostentatious unit fillers I've seen are in VC and skaven, but quite a few in wood elves too. 

I enjoy reccomending Warriors of Chaos to new players. Lots of potential for conversion, somewhat unilateral/one-dimensional while having presence in 2 phases. Very forgiving play wise and easy to build and paint. Characters can be made off of a warrior's body with, say, the weapon and head of a knight anf shield of the manticore lord. Or give him a flail. Easy to make them. And have only a few "bad" units. And lots of good ones. 

I have made - A nurgle lord, nurgle sorcerer, tzeentch sorcerer, shadow sorcerer, death sorcerer, vilitch, khorne bsb, unmarked hero, unmarked lord on steed, throgg, and a khorne hero on jugger. And converted a whole horde of marauders to have spears. And have warriors with flails. It is fun and awesome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Unlike 40K where even melee armies can be built to have shooting, WHFB armies can be much more polarised toward one phase (e.g. WoC do not really have any shooting). So, if you want to play as well as paint, I suggest reading the rules and seeing if you can get a few games before you decide on an army to avoid picking an army that does not do well in phases you like.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Dave thats a really good idea once im back Ill go have an into session at my LGS and find out more... Thanks guys for the advice!


----------

